# 1950 B john deere



## pat2121 (Dec 3, 2012)

Its in pretty rough shape. Its my dad and grandpa first tractor and I am trying to restore it. Everything is stuck- so far i have the block removed and everything to the front steering. Wondering if there is anyway to free up the flywheel with out remove it? any help would be great!! the oil filter bolt is rusted off to just wondering if it worth keep going?


----------



## pat2121 (Dec 3, 2012)

help
??????


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

Keep goin on it, they are a lot of fun when you get em done, especially if its been in their family for years. My '49 B was locked up 2. I filled the cylinders with tranny fluid and after a couple weeks I grabbed the flywheel on day and it spun, worked it back and forth and all the way around.


----------

